# 88E - 88 Energy



## System (12 August 2010)

Tangiers Petroleum Limited (TPT), formerly DVM International Ltd (DVM), is an oil and gas exploration company listed on the Australian stock exchange (ASX).

http://www.tangierspetroleum.com


----------



## anthracite (13 August 2011)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

this is a very quite thread for a small oil company with a big few months ahead.  re processing of morocco lease( a massive 15,000 square km's) should be complete in a few weeks, and looking to joint venture it out this year. 

re processing of the old drillsearch energy lease turtle/bernett  has found they think there is huge gas potential at higher  depth which is on NT and western australia border , closeish to darwin.


----------



## Crows (6 October 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

With new management things look to be on the up for TPT. They have some very experienced employees, one of them being Eve Howell, who previously worked for Woodside. The sell orders have slowed and the buy orders are increasing, so the next few weeks/months could be interesting to watch.

Farming out could also be around the corner, which should boost peoples confidence in the company. 3D seismic data should also be out soon so we could see an upgraded resource. This was the case for PVD who are right next door and more than doubled their resource estimate after processing the 3D seismic.

Is anyone else looking at this company, or are all eyes on their neighbours?


----------



## mr. jeff (6 October 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

Current SPP at 0.28 may mean danger of stagging short term.
No plans for drilling yet and I couldn't see any clue as to the plans for the Tarfaya lease...? Seismic indicates a lead but it is a less mature Moroccan exposure. 

Wouldn't be wise to dismiss it though when looking at the latest action, there is certainly interest coming in:





Big volume, perhaps the end of the sell down. Low volume down days signaled that 10% move Friday - This week will tell the tale - the bigger players will be buying off the CR paperwork no doubt. 

No large holders on the table yet as far as I could see either....watch for a 3b, might be something happening, and the nearology may be part of the action thanks Crows - although PVD currently offers a lead up to a farm in agreement which signals the run up for drilling so may see more action yet there as well. 

Check back during the week...watching now.


----------



## Crows (6 October 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

The boys over at AIM weren't too happy about the SPP being only offered to ASX traders. Sitting at 22p on AIM and 37c on the ASX, so about even. I would be doubtful that the price would drop too much with the SPP being at 28c. Its only offered to those who already hold shares and no more than 15k can be invested so I see that as a plus.

I think with Eve's experience, TPT could make a few good farm out deals. But as always, time will tell.


----------



## CanOz (6 October 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

Pretty impressive volume.....

Could be a change of trend happening...

CanOz


----------



## Crows (12 October 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

With this persistent seller at 37c with their large sell orders, we won't see the price budge much, if at all, until they are gone. Any solid positive news though and they will be a speedhump on the runway.


----------



## Crows (13 October 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

Well someone kick-started the day with a 150k buy order clearing the persistent seller out and the SP spiked to 42.5c but gave back the gains just as fast as they were made. Bots were definitely out having fun; there would have to have been over one hundred tiny 50 - 800 share trades holding the price down.

A lot of big orders have popped up at 37 - 38c so we probably won't see the price drop back any time soon. TPET on AIM is having a bash at climbing the ladder as well, currently at about 24p.

Now I'm keen to see what happens next week. (Jeez, I bet I'll repeat this for the next 3 months)

Here's a small article on TPT for those who are interested:
http://www.stockopedia.co.uk/content/tangiers-petroleum-have-a-big-ambition-68295/


----------



## Crows (24 October 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

http://www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk...oleum-in-right-place-at-right-time-49473.html

Tangiers Petroleum "in right place at right time"

Morocco and Australia-focused Tangiers Petroleum (LON:TPET, ASX:TPT) is in the right place at the right time according to broker Peel Hunt, which has kicked off coverage with a buy note and 55p target.
In particular, Peel Hunt sees the Moroccan acreage as a likely short-term value driver given recent farm-ins by Cairn Energy and Genel Energy into adjacent licences. As well as underlining the area as prospective for hydrocarbons, their interest also provides high quality industry endorsement,

Tangiers has a 75% operated interest in the 15,000 sq km offshore Tarfaya permit and is in a good position to conclude a farm-out on attractive terms, the broker said.

The Tarfaya permit contains eight under-explored licences that together are around one-third the size of the UK Southern North Sea. With an oil discovery nearby, hydrocarbon shows in a number of wells and an oil shale mine onshore, the permit is definitively located on top of an active, working petroleum system, said Peel Hunt.

A number of prospects have been mapped that cover two separate geological periods (Jurassic and Cretaceous) and the Jurassic prospects alone have a combined P50 unrisked prospective resource of 867MMbbls.

Although currently not as high profile as the Moroccan acreage, Peel Hunt considers the Australian licences to be equally as prospective from a geological standpoint. A farm-out process is also under way and a deal could be concluded in the first half of 2013.

On a risked adjusted estimate of the exploration upside, Peel Hunt has come up with a value of £569m or 332p/share, but due to timing uncertainty and various exploration risks the target price is a heavily discounted 55p/share.

Shares are currently 23.05p.


----------



## Crows (30 October 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

Today the quarterly report was released.
http://clients2.weblink.com.au/clients/tangierspetroleum/article.asp?asx=TPT&view=6611149 
Highlights are:

*Morocco:*

*Processing of the 677 km² Assaka 3D seismic survey, which covers three of
the Company's primary prospects Trident, TMA, and Assaka, is progressing
with completion expected in late November 2012.

* Test lines extracted thus far from the survey demonstrate the overall data
quality is excellent and confirm the large Jurassic structures

* Preliminary mapping of rollover anticlines in Triassic grabens underlying
the Jurassic section has identified the presence of large structures;
Tertiary, Cretaceous and additional Triassic age sections will be further
evaluated in the coming months.

* Organic geochemical analysis of oils, cores and outcrop samples has
identified at least three and possibly four source rocks for the
hydrocarbons in the Tarfaya area; Jurassic and Cretaceous source rocks are
present and are viewed to be capable of generating two distinct families of
oils.

* Macquarie Capital (Europe), acting in the capacity of financial adviser for
Tangiers, opened a physical data room in London in early June in order to
provide potential farminee partner(s) access to seismic data, Independent
Resource and Competent Person's Reports, and all available well data
relating to the Tarfaya Block.

* There has been substantial interest from potential farm-in partners for the
Tarfaya Block aided by the fact that farm-ins to two nearby licenses have
been recently announced; the Company expects to complete the process by the
end of 2012.

*Australia: WA-442-P and NT/P81 Exploration Permits*

* ISIS Petroleum Consultants (ISIS), which was engaged by Tangiers to secure
a farm-in partner for the WA-442-P and NT/P81 Exploration Permits,
continues to entertain potential candidates in the physical data room
located in Perth.

* The Company is seeking a partner to promote future 3D seismic acquisition
and exploration drilling programmes within the two Exploration Permits.

* The focus is on the 14 Early Carboniferous age Milligans Fan oil play
leads, the Nova deep gas prospect, the Super Nova deep gas lead as well as
the potential shallower Turtle Barnett oil development.

* ISIS has prepared a Competent Persons Report for the 14 Milligans Fan leads
which provides a combined estimate of gross unrisked mean Prospective
Resources of 218 million barrels of oil with a high side case of 505
million barrels of oil.

* Additionally, a CPR prepared by ISIS for the Nova prospect provides an
estimate of gross unrisked mean Prospective Resources of 3.46 trillion
cubic feet of gas with a high side case of 7.83 trillion cubic feet of gas.

* Tangiers has been pleased with the level of interest seen thus far from
potential farminees and expects to complete the process by the end of 2012.

* An environmental study is ongoing in advance of the 3D seismic acquisition
programme to be acquired within the WA-442-P and NT/P81 Exploration Permits
with completion expected by the end of 2012.

* Tenders have been received for the acquisition of an approximate 500 km² 3D
survey overlapping both permits and are presently being evaluated.


Yesterday RFC Ambrian put a fair value on TPT at 110.3c. Here's the link to the report if anyone is interested:
http://tangierspetroleum.com/~/medi...nts/broker-analyst-reports/TPT 29-10-2012.pdf


----------



## Crows (9 November 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

_*Tangiers Petroleum Announces SPP Closes Oversubscribed*

Tangiers Petroleum advised that it has raised $2.0m through its share purchase plan (SPP) at 28 cents per share (18 pence). The company had originally intended to raise $800,000 however, with a view to bringing forward the company's growth strategy, meeting the company's work program commitments and providing additional working capital until the farm-out of the company's existing projects have been achieved, the board has resolved to increase the maximum amount to $2.0m after receiving applications totalling $3.8m. The $2.0m is in addition to the $5.0m the company has received firm commitments for through a two tranche placement of approximately 18.2m shares at an issue price of $0.28 per share to sophisticated and institutional investors._

AIM is up 10.77% to 27p which is about A$0.42. One would think the extra shares put into the market would drag the SP down, but perhaps the 50% cash people are getting back is going straight into the market on hopes of news being released.


----------



## Crows (28 November 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

http://clients2.weblink.com.au/clients/tangierspetroleum/article.asp?asx=TPT&view=6615645 

_*Tangiers relinquishes Queensland block to focus on African Growth Strategy *

Tangiers Petroleum Limited (ASX: TPT) advises that it has withdrawn from ATP 587 and 
relinquished its interest in this onshore Cooper-Eromanga Basin exploration permit in 
Queensland.

The block was a legacy asset where exploration had not been advanced significantly. 
The relinquishment is consistent with the Company’s previous announcements with 
respect to ATP 587 and the Company’s strategy to focus on growth opportunities in 
Africa.

Tangiers is also progressing the farmouts of its Moroccan and Australian offshore 
exploration permits.

These measures, combined with the recent capital raisings, are aimed at enabling the 
Company to step-up its search and analysis of onshore and shallow water acquisition 
and farm-in opportunities in Africa._


Looking good. Management are sticking to their plans. Should have the Moroccan block's 3D out by the end of the week and maybe even a farm-out if the 3D is the final key to unlocking the best possible deal. Charts are looking great from what I can see. Great support with high volume, can only see this going up (of course with the dips in between).


----------



## mr. jeff (28 November 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*



Crows said:


> http://clients2.weblink.com.au/clients/tangierspetroleum/article.asp?asx=TPT&view=6615645
> 
> _*Tangiers relinquishes Queensland block to focus on African Growth Strategy *
> 
> ...




I agree and bought in based on the great volume coming in. Has been moving very well to date (except today) and enjoying the return of strength and interest. I looked at TPT as I had also been investigating PVD which is in Morocco. Both these have excellent prospects which are yet to be done justice with farm-ins and a commencement of serious on site work. 

Looking forward to the drilling.


----------



## Crows (30 November 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*



mr. jeff said:


> I agree and bought in based on the great volume coming in. Has been moving very well to date (except today) and enjoying the return of strength and interest. I looked at TPT as I had also been investigating PVD which is in Morocco. Both these have excellent prospects which are yet to be done justice with farm-ins and a commencement of serious on site work.
> 
> Looking forward to the drilling.




The last few days is fitting well with the trend. A bit of a pull-back after the jump before going at it again which has been happening each time and that is a good sign to me. Topped up today because my bet is we get news early next week. London is already on the rise at 29p which is about 44c. Sounds bullish, but my prediction is around $2 - 3 before drill results are announced. The team are in London and that sounds like good news to me!


----------



## mr. jeff (2 December 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*



Crows said:


> The last few days is fitting well with the trend. A bit of a pull-back after the jump before going at it again which has been happening each time and that is a good sign to me. Topped up today because my bet is we get news early next week. London is already on the rise at 29p which is about 44c. Sounds bullish, but my prediction is around $2 - 3 before drill results are announced. The team are in London and that sounds like good news to me!




Let's see it clear the 70c long term level first that would be a large move in itself and the most likely initial target for a decent bit of news flow leading into drilling.


----------



## Crows (3 December 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*



mr. jeff said:


> Let's see it clear the 70c long term level first that would be a large move in itself and the most likely initial target for a decent bit of news flow leading into drilling.




Yes I agree. I just like thinking of the long term scenario possibilities while I wait. Surely news will be out by today or tomorrow. If they are indeed in London then surely it was for a JV signing. You don't go spending that amount of company funds on pleasure flights! We should see a boost in the SP today based on Londons large volume last Friday. Over 2m was traded and closed at 30p (46c).


----------



## Crows (3 December 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

I can only post with my phone right now so cant copy over the full announcements, but there we have it! A few minutes later after I post that message, news is announced of 2 JV's! 27% retention of the Aussue block and 25% retention of the Morocco block! Up to 7.5m back charges on the Morocco block, too! All we need now is a 3D! At least we know management can perform, which is a huge bonus.


----------



## Crows (11 December 2012)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

DJ Carmichael released a nice report on TPT today.
http://tangierspetroleum.com/~/medi...ments/broker-analyst-reports/DJCTPT111212.pdf
Here's the first page:

_*Initiation: Leverage to Two Highly Prospective Areas*
We are initiating coverage on TPT with a Speculative Buy recommendation and price 
target of $1.57/sh. TPT is an emerging oil and gas explorer with high leverage to two 
highly prospective areas (Tarfaya offshore block, Morocco and WA-442-P and NT/P81, in 
the Bonaparte Basin, offshore Australia). TPT has been able to monetise its interest in 
these basins by recently negotiating two material farm-out transactions. Its flagship 
asset is the Tarfaya block, offshore Morocco which is in a region that has gained intense 
industry focus with international oil and gas companies taking material positions. We 
believe TPT offers investor s high leverage to significant exploration  programs which 
will be fully funded (post approvals) and on a success basis could provide unparalleled 
upside.

*Key Points:*

*- Morocco heating up:* We believe the recent industry activity in Morocco highlighted by 
TPT s recent farmout agreement with Galp Energia (Galp)  and the entry of international oil 
and gas companies such as Total, Cairn, Kosmos and Genel Energy (run by ex BP CEO 
Tony Hayward) provides a compelling endorsement of TPT s Tarfaya  offshore  block. In 
addition, Tarfaya is located in relatively shallow water and close to shore which reduces 
drilling costs, lowers potential unit development costs in a success case and lowers the 
required resource threshold for a commercial discovery.

*- Two material farmouts worth $76m:* TPT has negotiated two significant farm-out 
agreements worth a total value of ~$76m for its Tarfaya offshore block, Morocco and its 
WA-442-P and NT/P81 blocks, offshore WA and NT, Australia. The total value of these 
farm-outs imply a  see-through value of ~$0.25/sh to TPT which underpins a significant 
amount of TPT s current share price while providing investors with high leverage to major 
exploration programs which will be fully funded. Furthermore, TPT has secured a world 
class joint venture partner in Galp Energia (Galp) for its Tarfaya offshore block, Morocco 
with a proven track record in offshore exploration such as the pre-salt plays offshore 
Brazil.

*- Success at Trident could provide upside of ~$8.00/sh.*  The primary target in the 
Tarfaya offshore block is expected to be Trident (423mmbbls oil, P50 estimate unrisked). 
We estimate a success at Trident would be company changing, providing upside of 
~$8.00/sh unrisked.

*- High calibre management team:* Key management of TPT is led by highly regarded oil 
and gas executive Eve Howell as Executive Chairman. We believe this is a game-changer 
for TPT given Ms Howell s experience with international energy companies such as 
Woodside and Apache in senior executive positions.

*- Strong balance sheet to build asset portfolio:*  Following the estimated ~US$7.5m in 
back costs TPT will receive as a result of the Tarfaya block transaction, TPT will have 
~$15m in cash. We believe TPT is in an enviable funding position which provides the 
company with optionality to further build its asset base.
_


There was also the mention of drilling beginning for both Morocco and Australia in 2H 2013 which is promising. The recent SP dummy spit seems to have been a result of the JV announcement mentioning drilling before mid 2014. This scared a lot of short term traders and they ran for the hills; too bad they missed that word "before". I think the mid 2014 date is the latest possible time drilling can occur in the government licence agreement, hence the before being mentioned but also keeping the mid 2014 as a safety net until they can confirm a sooner date.

I have also been told that some brokers were ringing up their clients to tell them the JV deals were no good and to offload their shares before the SP tanked. As soon as a few offloaded, the rest followed after being spooked. This will likely come and bite the brokers in the behind when the dust settles, especially as 3D results are expected soon.


----------



## markfrazer89 (28 September 2013)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

Anyone looking at this stock? Thinking Long term ofcourse.

Currently at 0.20, and will soon for drilling mid next year.. Ive been reading up on It and have only heard good/hopeful things..


----------



## Crows (28 October 2013)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*



markfrazer89 said:


> Anyone looking at this stock? Thinking Long term ofcourse.
> 
> Currently at 0.20, and will soon for drilling mid next year.. Ive been reading up on It and have only heard good/hopeful things..




I'm still holding my shares from last year... At a higher price than it is now that is! Although not by too much now as Friday saw a nice 5c jump on some good volume to 28c. Could be finally making a leap back toward fairer value compared to its neighbour PVD.

I've heard that Thursday may be the day that the signing could happen and finally government approval given.. Though that's a rumour and has zero substance to it until it eventuates. However it is interesting to note that the SP lately has made a substantial bounce back from its lows so who knows, maybe someone has a hunch! (Not holding my breath though!)

Either way, the real SP action will be when drilling is under way next year in the first half, so fingers crossed that the neighbouring drills spudding before then can hit some black oozing gold just to boost the SP a bit further.


----------



## Anmar (10 June 2014)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

4th June - Foster Stockbroking research report:

RECOMMENDATION 
● We recommend TPT as a SPECULATIVE BUY recommendation and a price target of 
$0.70/share. We consider the risk/reward proposition to be highly compelling and view 
significant divergence between potential uplift in valuation and market capitalisation to 
justify a speculative investment.


----------



## Anmar (14 July 2014)

*Re: TPT - Tangiers Petroleum*

14th July 

Tangiers Petroleum Limited (ASX: TPT; AIM: TPET) (“Tangiers” or the “Company”) is pleased to provide an update on the drilling of the TAO-1 exploration well, located offshore Morocco. No major operational issues have occurred to date and the well is expected to intersect the Assaka and Trident objectives within 60 days from spud, as 
previously announced. 

As the well has been designated as “tight”, no information related to depth or formation will be provided during the drilling, beyond what is required by the ASX and AIM continuous disclosure obligations. 

The depth should be reached around the 25th Aug 2014.


----------



## System (4 March 2015)

On March 4th, 2015, Tangiers Petroleum Limited (TPT) changed its name and ASX code to 88 Energy Limited (88E).


----------



## greggles (5 June 2018)

Is 88E forming a cup and handle pattern? It's had a nice run up from under 2c to around 5c since October last year and the last two trading sessions have seen gap ups. 

The recent activity seems to be related to imminent production testing at the company's Icewine #2 well: https://www.nextoilrush.com/88e-just-days-away-production-testing-icewine2/


----------



## greggles (18 June 2018)

I'm not quite sure how to interpret the three Operations Updates that have been announced by 88E since 5 June, but the share price has comprehensively tanked.


----------



## Parse (28 September 2018)

88E have announced (today in fact) an increase in lease agreements 45,239 acres to their operations on Alaska's north slope. This brings their total acreage up to 371,478.

They have a farm out and also seismic results due on some of their holdins for Q4 2018 and this could mean more good news next month. 88E is currently trading at their lows around 2c so it should not take much to see an improvement in their SP.


----------



## PZ99 (3 October 2018)

Parse said:


> October's unlucky recipient is:
> 
> 88E



_New shares to be issued at $0.018 a share_

http://clients3.weblink.com.au/pdf/88E/02030014.pdf

You... did this on purpose right?


----------



## Parse (4 October 2018)

I just know how to pick 'em


----------



## PZ99 (13 March 2019)

Winx-1 is a duster and they're going to plug and run.

As expected - back to 1.4c where I'm taking a small parcel


----------



## PZ99 (31 July 2019)

^ After having sold that parcel I got back in today.

Not really bullish on it based on its current funds but it's cheap at this level...

If I tip it in the next comp I can average down you see


----------



## System (24 July 2020)

Alaskan North Slope Oil Explorer 88 Energy is Preparing a Billion Barrel Farm Out


----------



## frugal.rock (11 September 2020)

Small position taken.
Figured there's not a huge risk on the downside consideration given to its been consolidating since April after covid crash.
Hoping for a bit of upside, @Garpal Gumnut  dartboard style. 
The dart is thrun, and stuck! 
3 year chart for fun...


----------



## System (16 September 2020)

88 Energy upgrades Net Pay from Charlie-1 Well – confirms large oil discovery


----------



## peter2 (16 September 2020)

Woo Hoo!  @frugal.rock hits new oil discovery. 
When this new discovery is dispersed across the humongous number of issued shares (8.9Billion) there's not much of a rise. It's a good rise in % terms though. 

ps: Interesting that the "System" posted this notice. Does the "system" have an interest or is this a test of what may happen with this new format?  Important (price sensitive) ASX announcements included in stock specific threads. Interesting.


----------



## frugal.rock (17 September 2020)

peter2 said:


> Woo Hoo!  @frugal.rock hits new oil discovery.
> When this new discovery is dispersed across the humongous number of issued shares (8.9Billion) there's not much of a rise. It's a good rise in % terms though.
> 
> ps: Interesting that the "System" posted this notice. Does the "system" have an interest or is this a test of what may happen with this new format?  Important (price sensitive) ASX announcements included in stock specific threads. Interesting.



Looking at a long term speculative play. Realistically, the plan has it to be held 18-24 months, unless of course it pops over 100% before.
Some speccie oilers?  have been popping... (SAN, EER, GGE)


----------



## frugal.rock (23 September 2020)

"23rd September 2020
This announcement contains inside information

88 Energy Limited
Seismic Attribute Analysis Increases Confidence at Peregrine

88 Energy Limited ("88 Energy" or the “Company", ASX:88E, AIM 88E) is pleased to provide the 
following update related to Project Peregrine, on the North Slope of Alaska.

Highlights

• Advanced seismic attribute work has identified several similarities between the key prospects 
at Project Peregrine and existing discovered fields nearby

• Fluid factor at Merlin and Harrier Prospects analogous to that at the large Willow oil field north of 88E lease position

• Farm-out discussions at Peregrine progressing well, on track for 1Q2021 drilling"

See full ASX announcement


----------



## frugal.rock (20 October 2020)

19th October 2020
This announcement contains inside information
88 Energy Limited

*Project Icewine Working Interest Increased Ahead of Independent Resource Estimate *

88 Energy Limited ("88 Energy" or the “Company", ASX:88E, AIM 88E) is pleased to provide the 
following update related to results from the Charlie-1 appraisal well, on the North Slope of Alaska. 
Highlights

• “Area A” leases at Project Icewine now formally re-assigned to 88 Energy

• Independent resource estimate at Project Icewine, integrating the results from Charlie-1, due within weeks

• Good progress on the Project Peregrine farm-out – deal on schedule for year-end close

• Permitting and planning for 2 well program at Project Peregrine on track for 1Q 2021 spud

Held.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 November 2020)

Placement to Raise $10.0 million at $0.006 per share completed announced yesterday.

Previously,
10th November 2020

This announcement contains inside information

88 Energy Limited Large Independently Assessed Resource at Project Icewine

88 Energy Limited ("88 Energy" or the “Company", ASX:88E, AIM 88E) is pleased to provide the following update related to its Project Icewine on the North Slope of Alaska.

Highlights
• Total Prospective Resources of 1.77 billion barrels of oil equivalent*

• Substantial oil volume in the Seabee formation – 1.4 billion barrels*

• Farm-out process for 2022 drilling at Project Icewine to commence immediately

*Gross mean unrisked prospective resource

_Held with a medium to long term speculative outlook. 
Perhaps seasonality tied with oil price recoveries will bring opportunity. 
Price and volume movement indicates "more than a sniff" of interest.
Entered $0.007_


----------



## peter2 (20 November 2020)

8.9 Billion shares issued so far before this cap raise which will issue another 1.68 Billion! 
This is on my never to be traded list.

I will admit that the chart shows a barcode that has some life in it.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Held with a medium to long term speculative outlook.





peter2 said:


> I will admit that the chart shows a barcode that has some life in it.





peter2 said:


> This is on my never to be traded list.



If I sold at current price being $0.009, a profit of 28.6% is had (pre brokerage) and with $1.4k into it, I don't mind letting it sit and fester for that hopeful pop.


----------



## System (8 December 2020)

88E Preparing for Maiden Drilling of 1.6 Billion Barrel North Slope Project


----------



## System (22 January 2021)

88E's Merlin-1 well spud takes another step forward


----------



## samuilk (22 February 2021)

bought, 50k shares


----------



## Busted ranga (4 March 2021)

88E gotta be in it to win it


----------



## frugal.rock (5 March 2021)

Have noticed 88E jumping around a bit on market actives lists lately and obviously getting some attention. Nice doggy gets a pat.

Interesting, especially with current oil prices climbing.


----------



## Busted ranga (5 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Have noticed 88E jumping around a bit on market actives lists lately and obviously getting some attention. Nice doggy gets a pat.
> 
> Interesting, especially with current oil prices climbing.



Next few weeks will either make or break


----------



## frugal.rock (30 March 2021)

A seven bagger barcode....yeehaa.


----------



## Beaches (30 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> A seven bagger barcode....yeehaa.





Entry price of .007 makes it a 5 bagger by my reckoning

The profit on this one will definitely be in the exit.


----------



## tech/a (30 March 2021)

Nice pick up 
missed it completely


----------



## barney (30 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> A seven bagger barcode....yeehaa.




Lol. You on this little fella Rock ??

Well done. Might ease a bit of "alternative" pain in a couple of others hopefully!  

Gotta love "Spec-Land"


----------



## tech/a (30 March 2021)

barney said:


> Lol. You on this little fella Rock ??
> 
> Well done. Might ease a bit of "alternative" pain in a couple of others hopefully!
> 
> Gotta love "Spec-Land"



Dont know why people hate Specs 
lots to be made here.


----------



## 4bestlogic (30 March 2021)

( Updated and corected 03/30 9:00pm )
Final Calculation of PT Estimation
Hope All 88E StockTwits Family agree with this possible PT.

The both 88 Energy and MDM Permian Inc. have different financial figures and drilling process but I think it’s reasonable to guessing PT from comparing their outstanding shares and prospective Barrel of Oil.

MAXIMUM: $12.20
MINIMUM: $2.06
*Consider Merlin - 1 Project only. 88Energy found 5.5 Billion barrels of mean unrisked net entitlement prospective oil resources.

EEENF(US Stock market)
12.52 B Outstanding Shares
640 M Barrel of Oil 

MDMP(US Stock market)
286.5 M Outstanding SharesS
540K Barrel of Oil

12.52B / 286.5M = 43.69  OILs
640 M / 540K = 1185.  OS

1185 / 43.69 = 27.12 times higher PT for EEENF than MDMP.
MDMP hyped, three weeks ago, to $0.90 

The current SP is $0.151
Divide by 2.

50 % was farmed - out to APDC (Alaska Peregrine Development Company LLC)

$0.90 x 27.12 = $24.40 / 2 = $12.20
$0.151 x 27.12 = $4.12 / 2 = $ 2.06


----------



## Parse (31 March 2021)

Decided to pick 88E as my April entry thinking it still might have a few legs in it. Came into the thread here and noticed you all talking about it!
I guess you figure it's done it's run.
Anyway, all I was going to say has basically been said above, hopefully the Operations Update will give it some more legs.


----------



## samuilk (31 March 2021)

it really is going higher, inb4 it reaches 10c


----------



## 4bestlogic (1 April 2021)

88E went up tp 49% at U.S. Market Today.

*New Release of operations April 31st



			https://clients3.weblink.com.au/pdf/88E/02359620.pdf
		


Deep DD on Merlin - 1

*


----------



## frugal.rock (1 April 2021)

Beaches said:


> Entry price of .007 makes it a 5 bagger by my reckoning
> 
> The profit on this one will definitely be in the exit.



I believe my initial purchase was at 0.006
Subsequent ins were at 0.007 and 0.008.
5, 6 or 7 bagger...take your pick, doesn't really matter now.
8, 9, 15? Bagger? 100?

Isn't the profit always in the exit?!
For without an exit, does profit indeed exist?

@Joe Blow
Spammer needs a smack.


----------



## Beaches (1 April 2021)

frugal.rock said

Isn't the profit always in the exit?!
For without an exit, does profit indeed exist?




This one more so than usual

There is likely to be big fast moves on this one that could go in either direction in the short term.


----------



## noirua (5 April 2021)

What’s next for 88 Energy Ltd as investors wait on Alaska oil results
					

88 Energy Ltd (LON:88E, ASX:88E) shares remain at fever pitch ahead of potentially high impact exploration well results at the Merlin...



					www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk


----------



## Parse (6 April 2021)

Sinking fast...

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## samuilk (6 April 2021)

Parse said:


> Sinking fast...
> 
> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4



People not happy with announcement?


----------



## barney (6 April 2021)

Formation damage/Electrical outage, and unable to sample the lowest/best zones of the well.

Oilers are high risk/high reward at the best of times unfortunately    Hope you guys got out with at least half a shirt on


----------



## Parse (7 April 2021)

I didn't have anything on it, except it became my April comp pick. 

Wonder if I can get a prize for a stock that loses the most....


----------



## 88EstockUSA (8 April 2021)

Aussies, this is Stock twits from USA. Greetings! There are 432 Million of us hanging onto 88 Energy with you. Stay strong and hold the float with us. Although drilling had some hiccups, the news is still bullish and we expect soil samples soon with positive results according to findings so far. We are hopeful for a potential gusher or possibly even a buyout by a huge oil & gas whale. 🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀


----------



## Dark1975 (8 April 2021)




----------



## frugal.rock (8 April 2021)

Parse said:


> I didn't have anything on it, except it became my April comp pick.
> 
> Wonder if I can get a prize for a stock that loses the most....



This is usually for last place....


----------



## tech/a (8 April 2021)




----------



## Wilham (8 April 2021)

tech/a said:


> View attachment 122519



"Stonks only go up"


----------



## frugal.rock (8 April 2021)

G'day @tech/a 
I'll bite and say I don't understand *anything* about it.

Can you explain?
The more examples of things, the better for me. 

Cheers.


----------



## Austwide (9 April 2021)

Pumped higher at open to allow the pumpers to exit


----------



## tech/a (9 April 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> G'day @tech/a
> I'll bite and say I don't understand *anything* about it.
> 
> Can you explain?
> ...




FR

Must admit I do think that everyone understands Bar analysis.
Ill cover Pivot Point Reversals and blow off tops and bottoms 
in my thread "Without the Bullsh*t" in the coming days.

This is a far more common Bar than you'd think.


----------



## Parse (11 April 2021)

tech/a, where do I find this particular thread of yours?


----------



## debtfree (11 April 2021)

Follow the link below @Parse or type into the Search box "How to trade and/or/invest profitably --- *without the Bullsh*t"*





__





						How to trade and/or invest profitably --- without the Bullsh*t
					

Its Nearly Feb and the world is trying to vaccinate in a global pandemic--- 2021 AUSTRALIA DAY.  I've been trading 30 years ---In that time I've had countless people contact me wanting to know the "Holy Grail" The "Secret Sauce". I've traded Both Systematically eg "Techtrader" as seen in Radges...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## over9k (11 April 2021)

The amount of shitposts in this thread warms my heart. I even had this thing on the watchlist a while ago


----------



## Parse (12 April 2021)

Thanks debtfree


----------



## over9k (15 April 2021)

Just heard that my grandmother's accountant lost 100 grand betting on this. 

Ouch.


----------



## tech/a (15 April 2021)

over9k said:


> Just heard that my grandmother's accountant lost 100 grand betting on this.
> 
> Ouch.




Accountant —- heal thy self !


----------



## tech/a (15 April 2021)

Just had a chance to explain the bar I pointed out.

I left the info here.




__





						How to Trade or Invest Profitably - "Without The Bullsh*t" - Technical Analysis Step by Step Tutorial Plus Q&A Thread
					

Can I ask that you please keep this sort of discussion separate to the Original thread   The initial thread requires some for some a degree of learning and understanding To that end over time I will present and discuss with those interested the Basic and more advanced T/A required to trade this...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## Sean K (2 July 2021)

What's going on here?


----------



## greggles (2 July 2021)

kennas said:


> What's going on here?




This looks to be the reason.









						88 Energy in fine fiscal fettle after Alaskan tax credits windfall
					

Active ASX-listed Alaskan oil and gas explorer/developer 88 Energy now has a burgeoning treasury and no debt after closing the recently flagged early sale of state oil and gas tax credits worth US$18.7 million to a US company.




					thewest.com.au


----------



## greggles (4 August 2021)

A positive Umiat Oil Field Update this morning has pushed the 88E share price above 5c. It has come back nicely since bottoming out at 1.8c back in April.


----------



## peter2 (31 August 2021)

Trading halted once again for another capital raising.  They've already issued 13.5 Billion shares what's a few hundred million more.
Waiting for the next P&D news event following the issuing of new shares to insider and related parties.


----------

